
Ask HN: What are your favorite Podcasts? - Knight0fNever
Tech, news, anything really! Need to fill some time while commuting.
======
CtrlAltEngage
This Developer's Life is pretty timeless

Also currently enjoying Tim Clare's "Death of 1000 Cuts" writing podcast

------
thismyrealone
Citations Needed, Chapo Trap House, Stuff They Don't Want You To Know,
Crimetown S1 and S2

------
guleadrian
\- Do By Friday \- Accidental Tech Podcast \- The Changelog

------
voldybot
WSJ Tech news briefing

